# Will Bosch RA1171 table handle 3 1/2 HP router?



## LBrandt (May 9, 2006)

Hello,
I have the Bosch RA1171 router table, and I'd like to know whether anyone has an opinion as to whether this table would be adequate to handle a 3 1/2 HP router. I realize that this is a bench-top table, but I do have it mounted (with thru bolts) onto the top of a small but heavy and sturdy workbench that I built for it. I have been told by some that this table is too small to handle the torque and power of the larger routers, but I'd like more opinions on the subject. I know that I can probably use the 2 1/4 HP Bosch 1617EVSPK router in it, but I'd like to know whether I could consider a 3 1/2 HP router in it.

On the other hand, if this table isn't adequate for a 3 1/2 HP router, is there a router table on the market that is adequate for such a router? I'd prefer not to have to build one myself.
Louis


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

It should handle it with no problem.

http://www.newwoodworker.com/reviews/b1171rvu.html


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Your table will work fine with the Bosch 1619. The reason for having a larger table would be to support longer work, not because the router was too powerful. But at the same time consider how much panel raising you plan on doing because the 1617 will handle most jobs problem free. (I own two and they have been up to anything I have thrown at them)


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Louis, I have the Bench Dog which is similar in size only it is made of Baltic Birch and a tad larger I think. I have a DW 625 3 HP router and it is just fine. If the plate is solid and is recessed properly and fits well then the torgue of the router won't present any problems. Truthfully, as much as I like my router table, i wish I had made one myself. I think the Oak Park design is as simple and as versatile as you can get!

Corey


----------

